# Sthil Chainsaw



## JLINCOLN (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am new to this "Blog" (threads etc.. Thing. So please don't mind any mishaps.. lol This is my Question. and explaination i guess you could say. I have worked on small engines and full V-8's for a long time. the smaller engines I usually just putz my way through and try and ask and get them running. Is there a Stihl tech program. I have begun to love these chainsaws.. They are great for me... Any idea's? Thanks for the help--->Joe


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

There is, but you have to be stihl dealer.

make friends with the stihl tech near you, they can give you advice as long as they actually know their shit..


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

JLINCOLN; first welcome to the forum,
I think the guys/gals on HT's General Discussion, 2-cycle and 4-cycle forums will be able to solve about any problem you can come up with. There are some real professionals on here. If you post questions about your saw in the 2-cycle forum you will get quicker response. Have a good one. Geo


----------

